# PAI, was ist das?



## Andreas29 (28. Jan 2009)

Hi Leute,

mir ist heute die Abkürzung oder der Begriff PAI über den Weg gelaufen, mit dem ich absolut nichts anfangen kann. Muss irgendwas mit Client-Server Architekturen und JEE zu tun haben. Hat irgendwer eine Idee, was das genau ist? Google konnte mir leider nicht wirklich helfen...

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Xclipse (28. Jan 2009)

Kuckst du Google "PAI Java" :!: 
Kuckst du das http://neurosdbm.sourceforge.net/javadoc/net/sourceforge/neurosdbm/db/PAI.html :shock: 

Mal im Ernst: es muss wohl das sein http://neurosdbm.sourceforge.net/

Was vernünftieres Zeigt die Suchmaschine auch nicht an.


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

Vielleicht hast Du Dich verlesen und es handelt sich um das klassische PAL * ... 

* Problem anderer Leute _─ Douglas Adams_


----------



## Xclipse (28. Jan 2009)

Ha... oder API   :bae:


----------

